# Die Narren aus Esslingen-Berkheim



## stieglitz (4 Januar 2006)

Heute der Aufmacher im Lokalteil meiner Zeitung:
http://www.ez-online.de/lokal/esslingen/esslingen/artikel104327.cfm


> Die fünfte Jahreszeit hat noch nicht ihren Höhepunkt erreicht, da haben die Karnevalisten der Narrengemeinschaft Berkheim schon einen Fleck auf ihrem Online-Häs: Ihr Internetauftritt ist versaut. In der Suchmaschine Google auf "Die Gemeinschaft stellt sich und ihre Mitglieder mit Bildern vor" geklickt, erschienen bis vor wenigen Tagen nackte Frauen in eindeutigen Posen. Ein Sexseiten-Anbieter hat sich die Homepage der braven Narren gegrabscht.


Dreimal darf man raten wer das war. :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Januar 2006)

*M*mmh! *D*a muss ich raten.  :holy:


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2006)

Die können noch von Glück reden, dass ihre Seite nicht die vom Kinderchor Bottrop oder Kindergarten Pferdekamp war. Die Jusos Georgsmarienhütte finden auch nix dabei.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (4 Januar 2006)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> *M*mmh! *D*a muss ich raten.  :holy:


Waum hast du das M und D dick geschrieben?


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur so, weil ich mich beim Raten darauf besonders konzentriert habe, sonst nichts. 
"Honi soit, qui mal y pense" - Ein Schelm wer Böses darüber denkt.


----------



## stieglitz (6 Januar 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag zur der Geschichte.
Im Stuttgarter Regionalteil der Bildzeitung wurde der Bericht in ähnlicher Form gedruckt. Das hat eine noch viel weitere Verbreitung.

Mit der Redakteurin der Esslinger Zeitung habe ich Kontakt aufgenommen, und werde mich voraussichtlich nächste Woche treffen und ihr etwas mehr Hintergrundmaterial, nicht zuletzt hier aus dem Forum,  liefern. 
Da ist wirklich überhaupt kein Wissen vorhanden, woher auch?
Einige Jungs von der Bild kenn ich auch, die werde ich mal bei ein paar Viertele impfen.
Die Redaktion der BILD ist in Esslingen.
Da muss man doch mal Schauen, etwas mehr Öffentlichkeit herzustellen.

P.S.: Ich lese aber lieber Bildblog als Bild. Da werden die immer ganz fuchsig, wenn ich das sag. :lol:


----------



## rolf76 (6 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist wirklich überhaupt kein Wissen vorhanden, woher auch?


Das Internet ist doch einigermaßen transparent, wenn man sich mal an eine Suchmaschine setzt - oder haben die Redaktionen in Esslingen kein Internet?


----------



## stieglitz (6 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nach was sollen die suchen?
Die kennen dieses Forum nicht, zumindest diese Radakteurin.
Und M.D. kennen die schon garnicht.
Aber dafür den derzeitigen Vorsitzenden vom Kaninchenzuchtverein.
Aber dem will ich ja etwas abhelfen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internet ist doch einigermaßen transparent, wenn man sich mal an eine Suchmaschine setzt


Um richtige Anworten zu erhalten, muß man die richtigen Fragen stellen können und  da hapert es schon...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (6 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das!


----------



## rolf76 (6 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dem will ich ja etwas abhelfen.



Wenn hier bald die Meldung "Maulkorb für Esslinger Zeitung" steht, bist dann du Schuld daran...


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2006)

Und Recherche kostet vor allem Zeit. Vor allem in Gebieten, in denen man nicht so bewandert ist. Zeit, die man meistens nicht hat. Und das Glück, jemanden Sachkundigen zu finden, der einem geduldig die Hintergründe erklärt, haben die Journalisten in den seltensten Fällen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (6 Januar 2006)

Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis tatsächlich einige Journalisten diverser Medien.
Natürlich recherchieren die auch im Internet. Wenn ich sie aber auf das Thema Computerbetrug anspreche, haben die davon absolut keine Ahnung. Die grossen Zeitungen etc. haben dafür ihre Spezialisten.


----------



## SEP (6 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die grossen Zeitungen etc. haben dafür ihre Spezialisten.


So groß ist die "Augsburger Allgemeine" doch gar nicht.


----------



## stieglitz (6 Januar 2006)

Aber der "Berliner Tagesspiegel".


----------

